# Plowing today



## mt372d2002 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hers some photos of Gurty plowing today.






























handled the snow like a champ.


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

That's a nice looking tractor!

We're beyond plowing here, there's 1-2ft of ice on the side of every road and driveway from a few feet of snow that slightly melted then froze to become a permafrost. No where to push the snow! I was blowing it, my mailbox is barely sticking out of the snow as it is.

I'd really like to get a tractor like that with bigger wheels. My plow looks just like that one.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice looking Mitsubishi there, *mt372d2002* . Looks like fun. Nice to see that old Ford hanging in there in the background! Is that an 8N?
Sorry I shuffled your pictures around, I couldn't See all you posting!


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Pretty cool pics, I have to admit when I saw the title of this thread I got pretty excited, I was expecting a moldboard plow. I guess you can tell what's on my mind, can't wait til spring! Cool little tractor!


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## mt372d2002 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah it's my brothers


----------



## mt372d2002 (Dec 29, 2013)

It's a 52 8n we broke it out of the old barn and fired her up


----------

